# decaf coffee gave me diarrhea?



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

So I have difficulties with regular coffee sometimes. Sometimes I'm ok with it, other times it just goes right through me. That being said, I tried switching to decaf a few months ago and still got diarrhea from it. What gives?? So is this the coffee doing it and not the caffeine?? I'm confused. I bought decaf coffee forgetting about that episode a few months back. Then remembered about it as my coffee started brewing. I love coffee but could I just really not be able to drink it at all??


----------



## lee45 (Sep 19, 2011)

i drink decaf all the time but ive been told by my ditetician to knock it off completely which i think sucks as i love coffee they said its still an irritant. Anyway a friend of mine said try drinking inca or caro which is 100% caffiene free so that is my next target hope that some help cheers leanne


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Are you drinking it with cream/milk and sugar?? Because it is those things that sometimes cause problems. If not it could be just the fact that it is a "hot" beverage.. just depends on the person.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Nope. I use a non-dairy creamer and no sugar. I drink hot tea with no problem. I will never understand my stomach.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

So.. try it without the creamer... or.. drink hot tea instead maybe???


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of hot tea. I only drink it sometimes to relax before bed. I love coffee. Maybe ill try it black and see if that helps. I just always thought it was the caffeine in the coffee making me go. Not the coffee itself. That seems odd to me.


----------

